# مشكلة الرغوة في الصابون السائل



## monsurvey1 (21 يونيو 2010)

*اريد حلا عاجلا: مشكلة الرغوة في الصابون السائل*

انا حبيت افتح موضوع جديد مع انه هناك موضوع يشرح صناعة الصابون السائل من الألف للياء في نفس القسم ولكن حبيت ان افتح هذا الموضوع لانه لدي مشكلة في صناعة الصابون السائل واكيد هناك مشاكل كثيرة من الأخوة الذين حاولوا تصنيع الصابون. لذلك ارجو من الأخوة الأعزاء واللي متأكد فعلا من خلطته ان يجاوبني ويساعدني على حل مشكلتي.
انا لما بصنع الصابون عايز الصابون يبقى ذوقوام ثقيل جدا، ذورغوة عالية جدا، ذو شفافية عالية جدا ، وأيضا ذو تنظيف ممتاز.


انا بعمل التالي لعمل 100 كيلو
بصب 12 كيلو سلفونيك على 75 كيلو ماء. وبذوبه
بصب الهيدروكسيد على السلفونيك المذاب حتى يبدأ بالتعادل واحط امينو ميثيل بوروبانون لغاية ما ترتفع درجة الph فوق التعادل بشوية او تتعادل.
بمزج 6 تكسابون مع نص كيلو كمبرلان مع كيلو ملح وبحلط حتى يكون ثقيل.
بصب المزيج من التكسابون مع الكمبرلان مع الملح على الصابون الجاهز من السلفونيك والهيدروكسيد واخلط حتىيتم التمازج.
وبعدها بحط المحسنات والمادة احافظة.
من ضمن المحسنات بحط حمض الستريك علشان في بعض الأحيان الشفافية بتروح شوية فاحط الستريك بيعطي شفافية ولمعة كبيرة بس بحط اقل من نص كيلو للمية كيلو
طيب النتيجة هي صابون شبه ثقيل وليس كثقل الفيري ذو رغوة متوسطة او قل من المتوسطة بشوية، ذونظافة عالية ذو شفافية عالية.

المشكلة اني عايز الرغوة تكون زي الفيري بالضبط وكمان عايز الثقل يكون زي الفيري.
مش عارف المشكلة من ايه 
الملح يمكن زايد علشان كده الرغوة بتقطع. كمان لو قللت من الملح حيقل الثقل. مش عارف ايه الحل
انا جديد على المجال ده ولكن جبت مواد وعايز اعمل المشروع بس المشكلة اني عايز انزل بمنتج فعلا ممتاز من كل النواحي. فياريت حد يساعدي او يعدللي على الخلطة بتاعتي. او يديني خلطة خطوة خطوة حتى اتبعها بالتفصيل.

والله منتظر ردك وياريت يكون بسرعة.

شكرا لكم


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (21 يونيو 2010)

ممكن تزيد كمية السلفونيك والتكسابون وتقلو بالتيلوز 
لأنه المادة الفعالة لمنتجك ما بتتجاوز 15% بالكتير 
بينما الفايري مادة الفعالة فيه عالية
يعني الشغلة بالعقل يا رجل
والله يوفقك بعملك
السلام عليكم


----------



## محمد هشام السيد (22 يونيو 2010)

احى الكريم يوجد طريقة اخرى للتصنيع ولانتاج 1 طن صابون عالى الجودة موجودة بالمنتدى للدكتور المهدى بكر رجاء ابحث عنها فى صفحة رقم 1


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (2 يوليو 2010)

الاخ الكريم استخدم مادة الpp4 وهى تقوم بعمل اللزوجة العالية ورغوة عالية جدا وثمنها عشرة جنيهات والكيلوا منها بمثابة 3ك من التكسابون وهى موجودة بشارع الجيش عند محلات جميل وقد جربت من المحلات الاخرى ولم تعطى نفس النتيجة والله الموفق


----------



## adli basha (2 يوليو 2010)

الاخوة الكرام انا عندى سالفونيك مش عارف نوعة بس لما بحط الملح بيغبش


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (4 يوليو 2010)

يوجد شكارة اسمها باور وهي تستخدم في تتقيل الصابون ؤاعطائه الرغوة


----------



## رحمه4 (4 يوليو 2010)

الى الاخ خالد يونس جزاك الله خيرا لقد تم تجربة pp4 وتم اعطاء نتيجه مبهره ولكن هل لك علم باسمه العلمى وشكرا لك كثيرا


----------



## رحمه4 (4 يوليو 2010)

الى دكتور جمال الدين جزاك الله خيرا من اين يباع الباور وكم سعره وهل هو مستورد شكرا لك وارجوا الاجابه


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (4 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
أخ خالد يونس ما هو الأسم العلمي لمادة pp4 وما هو شكلها


----------



## رحمه4 (5 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم الاسم العلمى لمادة (pp4)ديهاتيونkوذلك على حسب تسميه صاحب محل جميل بشارع الجيش وتلك الماده لها مميزات منها رافع للرغوة ومثبت لها ومغلظ قوام يجعل تركيبه الصابون تاخد ملح اقل بالتالى ترفع الرغوة بجانب انه فى نفسه به رغوه عاليه وشكرا للاخ خالد يونس على معلومه البى بى فور


----------



## chemicaleng (6 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
الاخوة الكرام 
ال ( DEHYTON® ) هو اسم تجارى ل ( amphoteric surfactant ) او مادة نشطة سطحية تعمل فى كلا من الوسطين الحامضى او القاعدى 
وتنتجة شركة هنكل ( Henkel Co. ) تحت الاسمين :
- *DEHYTON® AB 30 : وهو Coconut alkyl dimethyl ammonium betaine
- DEHYTON® K : وهو Fatty acid amide derivative with betaine structure 
وللمذيد من المعلومات الرجوع لموقع شركة هنكل .
كما تنتجة شركة كونز (Cognis ) تحت الارقام :
- DEHYTON® CAW : وهو A cocamidopropylamine oxide that is used in shampoos, bubble baths, skin cleansing products, and liquid hand dishwash detergents.
- DEHYTON® AB 30 : وهو An amphoteric surfactant that is suitable for universal application in cosmetic and pharmaceutical surfactant preparations.
- DEHYTON® K : وهو An amphoteric surfactant with excellent foaming properties that is suited for universal application in surfactant preparations.
- DEHYTON® PK 45 : وهو An amphoteric surfactant that is suitable for universal application in cosmetic and pharmaceutical surfactant preparations.

وللمذيد من المعلومات الرجوع لموقع الشركة :
http://www.chemidex.com/en/eu/Cleaners/search?k=DEHYTON®
والله الموفق


----------



## atefg (6 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوة الاعزاء
ارجو من الله العلي القدير ان يثيبكم بحسن الجزاء علي المعلومات القيمة وارجو من له علم بأسعار شيكارة الباور كم سعرها وملح الشامبو ايضا بكام الكيلو او الشيكارة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (8 يوليو 2010)

رحمه4 قال:


> الى الاخ خالد يونس جزاك الله خيرا لقد تم تجربة pp4 وتم اعطاء نتيجه مبهره ولكن هل لك علم باسمه العلمى وشكرا لك كثيرا


للاسف الشديد ليس لدى علم بالاسم العلمى كما ان ابناء جميل لا يعطون اى معلومات عن المواد التى يتاجرون فيها وفى بعض الاحيان يسمون المواد بغير اسمائها لكى لا يشترى أحد من غيرهم


----------



## نسر النت (18 يوليو 2010)

انا بقا عايز احكى قصتى مع الصابون السائل لانها مضحكه شويه :
كنت ماشى فى الشارع ببص على( فرشه دهانات) لانى كنت عايز ادهن حاجه فى الشقه فالمهم بصيت كتير على المحلات ولان خبرتى بسيطه مش عارف فين المحلات بالظبط
وبعدين وانا ماشى فجاه شوفت راجل فى محل ماسك فرشه رحت عليه على اساس انه بيبيعها 
بس لفيته مشغول مع راجل فلاح وبيكلمه والرجل ده كان ماسك كيس فيه ماده عسلى عرفت بعد كده انها السلفونيك
حاولت اكلم الراجل عن الفرشه لاكنه كان مشغول مع الفلاح المهم من الحاحى صاحب المحل شخط وقال :حــــــــــــــاضر فالراجل قاله يا عم اعمله تركيبه 
بصيتله وقلت تركيبه ايه ؟وايه اللى معاك ده ؟مردش (وهنا بدات تسائلاتى واللى لسه ماانتهتش)
المهم عرفت بعدها انها تركيبه للصابون السائل رحبت بالفكره وكنت سعيد جدا 
وجبت التركيبه
واشتريت منه الفرشه يعتبر ببلاش لانه كان جايبها يدهن بيها خشبه عنده فى المحل وهيرميها 
المهم روحت البيت ومعايه تركيبه الصابون وعملت زى ما الراجل قالى بالظبط 
واعلنت للناس انى بعمل صابون سائل ووزعت منه على قرايبى واللى اعرفهم 
واستنيت ردودهم 
ويالها من ردود كانت كالسياط الناس ماكانتش عارفه تغسل الاطباق تانى من االصابون ههههههههههههههههههههه
ماده غريبه قريبه من الملوخيه 
عموما استعوضت ربنا وحاولت اقرا فى المجال تانى وجيبت سلفونيك وعملت تركيبه بناءا على قرائاتى فى المنتديات وكانت افضل بكتير بس فيها مشاكل 
1-لاقوام ضعيف
2- رغوه ضعيفه 
3 - تكلفه عاليه يمكن بسبب اسعار المحلات لانى قليل الخبره
وانا اقرا تعليقات حضراتكم لا قيت مواد انا ما اسنعش عنها اساسا من قبل مثل
- *امينو ميثيل بوروبانون 
- التكسابون
- الكمبرلان 
-المحسنات
ملخ الطعام 
- ديهاتيون 
-باور 
ارجو من الساده الخلصين لله ان يفيدونى فى نسب تركيب هذه المواد بمقاديرها وليكن على 100 لتر صابون 
1- ماهى النسب ؟
2- من اين احصل عليها ؟
3- اسعارها ؟
مع العلم باننى من محافظه نائيه ولكم منى كل الاحترام فى انتظار ردود الساده الافاضل .

* 
وكتبت تعليقى لانى حسيت انه فيه ناس هنا مخالصه بتنصح لوجه الله لا فيه خوف على رزق ولا الجهل دا ابدا


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (20 يوليو 2010)

الاخ الكريم نسر النت مرحبا بك فى هذا المنتدى الرائع وبالنسبة لسؤالك عن الصابون فالموضوع موجود هنا على صفحات هذا القسم فراجع الصفحات وتصفحها جيدا فستجد مواضيع كثيرة عن الصابون وانا فى رأيى ان تركيبة الصابون التى طرحها أستاذنا المهدى بكر هى بحق أفضل ما كتب فى الموضوع فحاول ان تتصفحها جيدا لأن المهندس مهدى بكر فى رأيى هو رائد صناعة المنظفات على هذا المنتدى فجزاه الله عنا كل خير


----------



## نسر النت (20 يوليو 2010)

شكرا يا استا ذ خالد وفقك الله فعلا وجد الصفحات 
وانا شاكر لاهتمامك 
ولكن لسه ماعرفتش اسعار المواد ديت وافضل مكان متوفره فيه بسعر رخيص 
لة حضرتك تعرف او احد الساده ذوى الخبره اكون شاكر جدا


----------



## farouq dabag (21 يوليو 2010)

اخي العزيز قم بتقليل كمية الملح واضف كمية زائدة من تكسابون


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (21 يوليو 2010)

نسر النت قال:


> شكرا يا استا ذ خالد وفقك الله فعلا وجد الصفحات
> وانا شاكر لاهتمامك
> ولكن لسه ماعرفتش اسعار المواد ديت وافضل مكان متوفره فيه بسعر رخيص
> لة حضرتك تعرف او احد الساده ذوى الخبره اكون شاكر جدا


الاخ الكريم الاسعار ستجدها فى شارع الجيش بالعتبة عند محلات الكيماويات وهى كثيرة ومنتشرة فى هذا المكان وستجدها ايضا عند شركة الزهور الموجودة بشارع احمد زكى بفايدة كامل بالقاهرة وفرعها الجديد الموجود بمنطقة ابو صير التابعة لمدينة البدرشين بجنوب الجيزة وفقك الله


----------



## نسر النت (22 يوليو 2010)

الله عليك شكرا ياباشا


----------



## رضا عراعير (9 أغسطس 2010)

لو سمحتم حد يقولي علي مكان مصنع لصناعة عبوات بلاستيكيه لتعبئه الصابون السائل لاني تعبت جدا ومش عارف اوصل وياريت يكون قريب لمحافظة كفر الشيخ . ارجوا الرد سريعا وشكرا جزيلا لكل اعضاء المنتدي وبارك الله فيكم. رضا


----------



## رضا عراعير (12 أغسطس 2010)

ممكن حد يقولنا علي اسعار الخامات في السوق بدل ماحد يغشنا وكمان ازاي نقيس الكلور ونعرف تركيزه الحقيقي اصلهم بيخففوة ويزودوه صودا


----------



## عمار ناجي الظاهري (15 سبتمبر 2012)

الخلطة عندك ممتازة والنسب جيدة طيب ليش ما تجي عندك رغوة جيدة , شوف الماء الي تستخدمه ليكون فيه عسرة ؟ وبدل  امينو ميثيل بوروبانون جرب استخدم تراي أيثانول أمين لمعادلة حامضية السلفونيك ؟ انت اكيد تستخدم ملح الطعام المنزلي لزيادة اللزوجة ؟ شوف حنا بالمصنع اما نستخدم الملح الصناعي او كبريتات الصوديوم ​


----------



## Alshahed (10 مايو 2013)

للاسف الاسعار بتختلف من تاجر لاخر خصوصا هذه الايام بحجة ارتفاع اسعار الدولار


----------



## Amer2012 (30 يونيو 2013)

شكرا


----------

